# So far



## oldsawmillguy (Mar 2, 2009)

I've been thinking about keeping bees for a long time. At least since: "A home for fleas
A hive for bees 
A nest for birds
There ain't no words 
For the beauty, the splendor, the wonder Of my........
Can you name and date that tune?

I live up here (or down here) in the Southern Tier of NY in the northern part of the Allegany Plateau.

I want to capture some swarms from feral hives this spring.

This is the farthest I have ever gotten toward actually keeping bees. I may chug over the hump this time. So far I have ...
Done a lot of reading on the web.
Laid out parts for a pair of hives
Ordered some swarm lure and tools
Located 4 feral hives

Next on the agenda are
Sawing out those hive parts and assembling.
Settling on a plan for swarm traps. 

I'm having a tough time finding pictures or plans of swarm traps.
I'm wondering if color has a role in attracting a swarm or causing a trap to be noticed?


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

oldsawmillguy, methinks you might need a "hair" cut!

As for date, lets just say I have the album.

I will defer to others for your bee questions, since I have no experience in trapping. Welcome! I used to live in Olean for a while. Nice country.


----------



## Fred Bee (May 5, 2007)

Welcome...I wish you luck at "catching" some bees. If you are not able to catch a swarm...see if you can get another local beekeeper to help you get started with a nuc. Best wishes...


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

oldsawmill guy writes:
I'm having a tough time finding pictures or plans of swarm traps.
I'm wondering if color has a role in attracting a swarm or causing a trap to be noticed?

tecumseh:
get yourself a catalogue from betterbee or mann lake and look at their swarm traps. notice that they do look quite a bit like a cheaply made trash can + attractant (which come is a small tube). certain colors might be offensive, black could make the interior space too hot. size and location of entrance (usually a small hole, facing southward) plus the interior demensions are the largest +++ as far as the bees are concerned.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Oldsaw............ do a search here on "swarm traps".
Recently someone posted pics of a fine design using
12" sonotube (masonry form).


----------

